

Psychology of a VC and how to take advantage of it - fhinson
http://venturebeat.com/2014/11/28/psychology-of-a-vc-and-how-to-take-advantage-of-it/

======
Animats
_When you ask any VC how it is going you always get the same answer: amazing.
Company XYZ is a home run!_

The writer is in the UK. Silicon Valley VCs don't say that. Startup
entrepreneurs do, but not VCs. VCs expect about 1 in 10 to be a big success
and pay for all the other losers.

------
graycat
My thoughts on VCs in

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8640126](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8640126)

and

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8669232](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8669232)

can be used to respond to this OP.

Mostly the posts are for entrepreneurs, but the second one tells VCs how to
start getting decent ROI values.

